
Man designs bionic arm for his son using Xbox Kinect and 3D printer - emzo
http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/anglesey-man-designs-sons-bionic-12670585
======
emzo
Ben Ryan (designer of the prosthetic arm) has an Indiegogo campaign to raise
funds to explore the technology further through his startup Ambionics.

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/helping-the-youngest-
infa...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/helping-the-youngest-infants-
adapt-to-prosthetics#/)

